# Pokemon Island



## strongarm85 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pokemon Cruise​
Pokemon Battle are a long standing and time honored tradition. It's origins date back to before recorded history when Pokemon and Humans began to live with one another side by side. Pokemon Battles are fought between both sides opposing Pokemon until only one side remains. In the spirit of competition gives rise to gyms, and eventually leads to the gathering of the most elite trainers until eventually a single trainer in each region is recognized as the champion.

When everyone agrees to follow the rules, no trainers end up hurt, although some Pokemon are not so lucky. The rules are followed so often that battles in public squares are common place.

The Problems in society come from those times when the rules are no longer applied.

Such as the fate of those were aboard the Cruise Ship SS. Anne. In the dead of night the ship was quietly boarded by a group that proceeded to make it's presence known quickly once it was time to strike.

With surprising ease they seized control of the ship. A warning was sent out from the bridge over the ship's intercom.

"Attention Passengers. This is Captain Armstrong. We of Team Buzzsaw have already taken command of this ship. Domination of of this vessel has already been achieved. All of you are to remain in your cabins until we come for you. Resistance will be met with death."

Of course on a cruise ship such as the SS. Anne there were many trainers with their own pokemon, some were quite strong in their own right. Some of them had acquired multiple gym badges in various territories. None of them stood a chance.

Unlike many of groups that bore the "Team" moniker, Team Buzzsaw was a highly organized para-military force. Each member of the team had their own specific function to perform, with Pokemon well suited for the tasks their masters had for them.

Many who attempted to leave their rooms found that at key hallway intersections had been quickly set up quickly and effectively with self destructing Voltorbs. Pilfering crews sweep from room to room with Zigzagoons leading the way to locate valuables. The remaining crews in Buzzsaw moved in teams, covering for each others weaknesses while they defeated and killed those who resisted. Those who did not resist were brought the the outer deck where they were guarded by Captain Armstrong himself. Standing guard next to him was his Machamp.

Amstrong was a tall muscular man. He wore combat boots and fatigues. He was shirtless, but he had on a long dark overcoat that he wore open that showed off his bare chest. He had short, windswept black hair and a thick bear down his side burns and his jaw line.

An elderly Gentlemen with a Growlith and tendency for yelling at young trainers for entering his room uninvited, upon realizing that the leader was holding them hostage, challenged the man. After his Growlith was defeated by the Machamp and flung overboard, the old man was hit by Machamp's Dynamic Punch. The powerful punch was enough to fling the frail old man off the ship never to be seen again.

An hour later the Team Buzzsaw finished, with their respective tasks, withdrew from the Cruise ship with the ships valuables and boarded a smaller cargo ship which arrived shortly after they seized control of the ship. Having taken everything they wanted it was time to deal with the witnesses. As Team Buzzsaw began to sail a large explosion ripped threw the ship's hull. 

The SS. Anne sank. There was a panic among the surviving passengers, Team Buzzsaw sabotaged the life boat and there were no life preservers left on board. Most of the remaining passengers went down with the ship, however, despite the terrible odds that faced them, there were some survivors who ended up washed ashore on a large island.

In an unknown land with no civilization in sight they will have to face new challenges of finding food, water, and supplies for themselves and their pokemon. Will they escape the Island, or will the Island become their new home? And what about Team Buzzsaw? Only Time can answer these questions, but the most pressing question is can they even survive?

Pokemon Cruise​
Pokemon Island​


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2011)

Zach rubbed his head as he lied down on the sand. The water crashed on his legs as he stared up at the sky. His mind was hazy, but he could recall the events of the past night. The S.S. Anne had been attacked by a Team Buzzsaw, and the ship sank. He recalled that he was a Cabin Boy, quickly apprehended by the terrorists, but spared. His Pikachu however...

Zach jumped up. "My Pikachu! Pikachu!" He looked around frantically, but fell down on one knee, grasping his side. He coughed. "Pikachu..." He heard Pikachu's cry as he looked out at the sea. There Pikachu was, surfing atop of a plank of wood, no doubt a remnant of the sunken ship. Pikachu rode the plank to land and jumped in Zach's arms.

"Pika!"

"Pikachu! Your surfing skills have improved... but where are we?" Zach's question was met with confusion. "Well, we might as well look around for survivors. That's what a captain would do... right?" He looked at Pikachu for confirmation.

Pikachu nodded.

"Right." Zach picked up his hat and began walking down the beach, Pikachu right behind him.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 17, 2011)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey awoke to find his back very sore- hell, everything was sore, but that particular region was certainly in great distress. With a great effort, he oppened his eyes, which were encrusted with sea salt. Only then did he begin to hear the frantic *"Joltik! Joltik! Tiktiktik, Joltik!" *Raising his head, he saw Neith, his faithful companion, resting on his chest, bouncing up and down, as if excited. When she saw him moving, she cried *"JOOOOOOOOOOOL!!" *and tackled his face scraping her soft legs, her way of showing affection. It was also an effective cleaning meathod, as the static in the hairs of her legs picked up and debris and pulled it away.

Feeling a bit better, Kinzey sat up and looked around, inspecting his environs as Neith skittered diagonally across his chest, up his back and neck, and into her "nest" in his hair, and busily began crafting his hair into a protective wall of spikes around her. They were in a cave , with a long pool of water taking up the middle, extending out to the entrance, a large ovular (wider than it was tall) opening, with stalagtites and stalagmites making it look like the mouth of a monster.

The last thing Kinzey could remember was going to sleep early on the S.S Anne. There had been some comotion, he remembered vaugly, from an intercom yelling at him, which woke him up, but he shrugged it off and fell back asleep. Then he thought someone might've come into his room, but it might've jsut been a dream. And then...this. Odd. Well, he might as well explore, right? *"Well, shall we go Neith? Adventure...hooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!" *with a cry of adventure, he charged towards the mouth of the cave, Neith joining in with an excited *"Tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiik!!!"*


----------



## Chaos (Mar 18, 2011)

*Black Faith*

It was almost like a monday. When Black awoke on the beach he was enraged, his head hurt like crazy and he couldn't remember half of the last night. He _did_ however know that he had been tossed around by a bunch of idiots who looked like they just stepped out of a horrible crime movie. No real criminals still dress like that. But however idiotic the guys had looked, they had been strong. When the ship had been taken over, Black had immediately left his cabin, only to be slugged in the stomach by some grunt and be thrown overboard. 

Black opened his eyes. The images that assaulted his tired and half-soaked brain were fuzzy and the bright light stung his eyes like needles, but he didn't close them again. The light reflecting showed him the contours of a beach, of trees that were still lush and green as opposed to the grayish hue the leaves bore at home. Where the hell was he? His vision slowly stopped fuzzing. His first impression hadn't betrayed him. Sparkling sand, lush trees and the sound of waves (only now did he realize he still had ears as well) drew him from the last part of his unconsciousness. This couldn't be true. No fucking way. NO FUCKING WAY IN HELL he had just washed up on the shore of an deserted island. Was his whole life built up of bad movie clichés now?

He slowly got to his feet and looked around, hoping for any sign of civilization. Just a building, a hut even. Any sign that he wasn't the first fucking person in the whole world who was stuck on this piece of shit in the middle of the ocean. Nothing. Just the beach, the trees and the sea. "RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH" Black's outburst was one of desperation and disappointment but most of all, one of anger. All-consuming anger. His eyes were bloodshot with rage. _I'm going to kill you Buzzsaw idiots. I'm going to kill every single last one of you and your fucking pokemon too._ He hated them with burning passion. This job had been his way to ascending the ladder, his way to getting the rich life he'd wished for. He stomped the ground in frustration. Fuck this shit. Fuck this shit, and fuck all those shits who had anything to do with it. Black fingered his pokeball, just to check if Bash was still around, then paced off over the beach. He had no idea where to go, but he did know he needed to move. _Fucking island._


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ren Cloud | Edge the Shinx - Washed Up*

'Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!'

His ears were still ringing from the explosion.  He felt a slow coolness slide over him in a calm rhythm.  His eyes were forced open and he looked down.  It was a tide.  He coughed up sand and water and turned over, forcing himself to get up.  Sand fell from his soaked hair and his clothes clung to his form.  He was on his hands and knees, coughing up sand and water for a bit longer when he looked up.  

_'Where... am I?  Edge!'_

"Edge!  Where are you, buddy?  EDGE!"

A friendly bark caught his ears and a yellow and black Shinx leaped up onto his shoulder, licking the side of his face.  Ren let out a sigh of relief.  "There you are, buddy.  I was worried about you.  Come on, we may as well find out where we are."  Edge nodded and Ren walked forward along the beach.

_'Team Buzzsaw.  Oh you just wait.  I'm gonna turn this inconvenience into a chance to train Edge, and by the time I'm finished you're gonna wish you never blew up that boat.  I'm gonna take you down.'_  He walked into the treeline and took a look around.  Once you got into the trees it got darker, as the leaves blotted out a large portion of the sun.  A perfect chance to train Edge.  But there was something else that needed to be done first.  "We need to look around for any survivors, hopefully we aren't the only ones."


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Mar 18, 2011)

An unconscious Shin was dragged on to land by his pokemon, Hiro, the Oshwacott. The pokemon wasn't particularly happy that his trainer kept him from attacking those creeps, but to let him drown because of that? Well, he considered the idea but Shin was a decent trainer, having to find another would only delay Hiro's progress.

A series of smacks woke him up, the blackhaired trainer, who in his confused state held his head with one hand and placed the palm of his other on a sore and red cheek.
"Well it seems we survived the ordeal."Shin commented, looking around at the beach they found themselves on. Esthetically it was pleasing, the kind of place you would see on postcards and dreamed of going on vacation to. But this scene  gave Shin the impression that hard times loomed upon him and his aquatic companion.

"I think we should start looking around, and pray we find civilization."


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2011)

No!!! Dei...Dei!!!"a cry called out to a passed out woman on the beach, her clothes wet from the sea water and layered with sand. A Deino that looked well taken car of nungde the woman over and over until she began to stir. Her vision became clear as she took note of her surroundings...

A beach

"DEINO!!!!"the Pokemon yelled as he slammed against her chest when she got up, she laughed at her Pokemon and nuzzled him back. The woman bagan to get up, her eyes adjusting to the surroundings and taking note that she wasn't on the ship..

"...What happened??"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ren Cloud | Edge the Shinx - Washed Up*

Ren and Shinx looked at each other and turned, racing toward the beach.  They had heard a cry, it sounded like a Pokemon.  The tore through the jungle, vines and branches whipping at their faces.  They broke from the treeline and saw a woman with a Deino.  Ren dashed toward her, before sliding to a halt in front of her, one knee on the sand ground.  He held a hand out to her.

"Thank God, more people.  Are you okay?  What about your Pokemon is it hurt?"


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2011)

*May Walen and Deino// Hmm?*

May looked at the young man and took his hand as she got up, her legs were still weak and her Deino trying his best to watch out for his master. May looked around as her memories flooded it back to her, the ship wreck, her in her room enjoying the comfort of Deino, and then everyone...

She shook her head,"Yes! Yes I am find..."she said as she touched her head,"Just a slight headache and Deino...Are you fine?"

"Dei!Dei!"he cried as he nundged her legs, he was just fine. She picked him up and he cuddled in her chest

"D-Do you know where we are?"


----------



## Kyuuzen (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ren Cloud | Edge the Shinx - Introductions*

Ren shook his head slowly.  "No, last thing I remember was the ship kinda, ah... exploding."  He looked down and kneeled, giving Deino a gentle pat on his head.  "Hey, look at you!  A Deino, I've only seen one of these before."  He smiled at the memory of his dad's Deino, Spike.  Well, now it was a Hydreigon.  He stood.  "This is Edge."  The Shinx hopped off of his shoulder at his name and walked over to the Deino.  He let out a few cries and barks that only another Pokemon would understand.

'_Hello.  I'm Edge, as my master said.  It's nice to meet you_.'

Ren looked over at the water.  "Salt Water.  Not drinkable.  We need to find something we can use as a bucket to distill the water, get the salt out.  Then we'll have fresh drinking water.  That'll tide us over until we can find appropriate food and shelter."


----------



## Kei (Mar 18, 2011)

*May and Deino// A dragon growl*

"My name is May....May Valen..."May said,"Do you know if there any one else? Did you find anyone?"she asked, some in her voice came off panic but she was actually very calm. Deino looked down at Shinx that was barking at it and growled from May's arm's.

"Touch my master and you tail is toast!"he growled before snuggling back into May arm but not without shooting the Shinx a look

May looked at the boy and nodded,"We should rest here and set up a fire.."she smiled trying to be helpful


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 19, 2011)

*[Kinzey]*

Kinzey charged out of the cave into the blinding sun, and was, well, blinded. Course, he had been in a cave, so it was to be expected. As his eyes adjusted, he saw that he was on a sandy beach- as if there are beaches that aren't sandy-, with the sun high in the sky above them, and crystal clear water, lapping at the sand. It was beautiful.

Just then, Kinzey felt a heavy weight slam into his side. He was knocked over, and went sprawling on the sand. Turning his head, he saw A crawfish sitting on his chest. "Crawfiiiiiiish!" it cried predictably.Out of his hair crawled Neith, who sat on his face and replied *"Tik! Joltik!" *the crawfish raised it's claws to strike at Kinzey, and in response, Neith shot out a series of yellow waves that struck the crab. It was a thunderwave, which often caused paralysis. Then, in hopes of taking advantage of it's weakness, she leapt onto it, stabbing at it's vulneral bits repeatedly with her fangs. She was using leech life, Kinzey could see, trying to draw it's blood out to replenish herself.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 19, 2011)

*Team Yoshimitsu*

He could barely breath and the reflex of needing air hit Yoshi, waking him up. His face was buried down in the sand after being caried towards land by the waves. As he pushed himself up from the ground, taking a deep breath, he could here somebody in the sand next to him.* "Tynamo, tynamo?"* he asked, but when he turned around, he was blinded by the sun. Trying to reach his pokemon with his hand, but found nothing.

Yoshi tried to stand up, his knees were shaking, and went through the stuff that happened yesterday, or was it today? All he remembered was enjoying the cruise, relaxing in the sun, until a group of bandits appeared. What their name was, Yoshi wasn't sure, his memory was blurry. Yoshi was hit by one of them in the backhead when he refused to give away Tynamo, and passed out.

*"Tynamo, TYNAMO!"* Yoshi shouted, but to no avail, he didn't hear anyone answering. Yoshi fell down on his knees, with a tear down his cheek. *"Damn those bandits, kidnapping my TYNAMO!"* and with that being said, Yoshi sent a hard punch down in the ground, but the landing was soft. Just like a pokemon, like his own, just like Tynamo. *"You're here."* Yoshi was so glad at that moment, but Tynamo was not, not after a punch like that, and sent a shock through Yoshi's body.
*
"Well, well, I deserved that one didn't I?"* They both looked at each other and then out at the ocean. What happened after Yoshi passed out, how did he end up here, how did Tynamo escape? Many questions went through Yoshi's head as he stood there, but the only thing he asked was; *"What now?"*


----------



## Olivia (Mar 19, 2011)

*[Jessica Marioni]*

She yawned and lifted her eyelids. It was extremely bright outside, or maybe it was just her eyes adjusting to the light. Either way it hurt her eyes. She rolled over on the sand and smiled, she saw her companion Riolu sitting right next to her. It glistened in the sunlight and she gave it a little smiled before stretching and getting up. She sat up and looked down at the beach, but then took a look at her clothes. They were tattered and ruined, but she always checked her reflection in the water to make sure nothing serious had happened to her body, namely her face since that was the part of her body she couldn't "see"

After washing her face she looked at Riolu saying "You know, I don't quite know where we are, but remember, we need to survive, so we need to find some food and water. If we don't then we'll die, and you don't want that do you?" The Riolu nodded no and Jessica smiled. She started to run off as the Riolu followed, and she said "Well then, let's go!"


----------



## Velocity (Mar 19, 2011)

*Jumpy~*

"*Mmm... Emboar Steak...*" the man whispered between his snores, "*Yeeeaaaah... I'll have... Some Oran Wine...*"
"*Maka maka!*"
"*Make a what...? A speech...? Maybe later... Zzzzzzzz...*"
"*Daruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu~!*"
"*Daru...? Who's... Zzz... Daru...?*"

*_*BAM!*_*

"*AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!*" the man shouted, "*What the bleedin' hell was THAT for?!*"
"*Daru!*"
"*So what? I'm allowed to sleep, right? Gah, my head is killing...*" the man whined, rubbing his forehead, "*Did you really HAVE to tackle my face? Seriously?*"

The man finally opened his eyes as he lifted the goggles from them, scowling the entire time. His eyes first rested upon his Pokémon, Darumaka. It wasn't for a few moments that he noticed he was on a beach.

"*What the hell happened...?*" he wondered out loud.
"*Maka! Darumaka!*" his Pokémon replied.
"*Wait... The boat blew up? I swam us here? Ugh... I can't remember a thing...*"

_My name is Junpei... I'm a Pokémon League Champion three times over and the Darumaka is the newest addition to my party... Right, I've not got amnesia or anything, that's good. But why can't I remember saving that guy? Why can't I even remember the boat blowing up? Gah, my head is splitting!_

"*Daaaaaaaruuuuuuuuuu~*" the Darumaka whined, its belly rumbling.
"*Heh, okay little fella, let's go look for food,*" Junpei smiled, "*I can't promise Emboar Steak, but I'll try to find something half decent. If we're lucky, we might even find some other people.*"

Standing up and brushing the sand from his trousers, Junpei finally noticed his clothes were dry and warm. Had Darumaka laid next to him, keeping him warm, while he was unconscious? Scooping up the Pokémon, Junpei made for deeper in the island.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 20, 2011)

(In case anyone is wondering I had to put together my experience calculator in excel, which I was able to do with great success! The Formula follows the Gen V version which takes levels into account when determining experience gained. So all I need to do is plug in the base exp value of the feinted pokemon, the levels of the Pokemon participating, and the number of feinted pokemon that particpated in the battle that did not feint and I get the exact amount of experience gained.) 

[Kinzey]

The Wild Corphish encountered by Kinzey was a stout Pokemon, though a one of equal level. Paralyzed and forced to rely on an a single ineffective attack, it was unable to combat the Joltik effectively. The Corphish eventually feinted as the Joltik slowly drained it.

Joltik came out of the fight victorious and in good shape, though it's mouth parts were a bit a sore from slowly draining the life from the Corphish.

(experience gained 63, Joltik leveled up to 6)

[Zach]

As Zach walks down the beach he and his Pikachu notice a Wingull flying close to shore. It is near enough to be attacked safely, but would likely continue on it's way if ignored.

[Black Faith]

As Black walks down the beach he notices that that there seems to be a large hill about 2 miles inland, however not far off the beach and ascending up to the top of the hill is really thick bush and jungle.

Futhere along the beach is a Staryu laying on it's back in the middle of the beach, the gem in its center glints red off the sunlight. It doesn't move at all. Black isn't even entirely sure that's it is even still alive.

[Shin]

As Shin walks along the beach he sees Junpei and his Darumaka off in the distance as he walkes further inland and enters the forest. He also notices that there seems to be a Hill a couple miles inland, although the terran between himself and the top of the hill is covered in a thick forest.

[May and Ren]

Further down the beach, May and Ren notice Krabby playing with a drawer. The wood of the container matches those found in the furniture in the rooms on board the SS Anne. The Krabby turns the box upside down, causing several items to fall out. It then places the now empty drawer on top of it's shell and begins wearing it as a hat.

Just then, the Krabby notices May and Ren, and sees them as a threat to it's new hat. 

[Yoshimitsu]

As Yoshimitsu looks out at the ocean Sharpeedo jump ten feet high out of the water to grab a low flying wing gull. As it catches the bird however, the head of a Gyrados and tiny portion of it's neck comes out of the water grabs the Sharpedo in it's mouth. It drags the Sharpedo and the Wing Gull back into the ocean depths and neither are seen again.

[Jessica]

As Jessica walks down the beach she sees the same Krabby that May and Ren see but from behind. The krabby has it's back turned to her.

On the Ground discarded behind the Krabby she can see a Pokeball and a Potion as well as a tiny box, but it's unlikely that she could get anywhere near the Pokemon without it attacking her.

[Junpei]

As Junpei begins to make his way into the forest he finds a fruit tree which seem to have some kind of citrus fruit. It's impossible to tell how ripped the fruit is, but there are five fist sized fruits that are low enough to be reached without having the climb the tree.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

"Hey, look, Pikachu!" Zach said, pointing at a Wingull as it soared through the air. "It's a Wingull!" Zach waved at it, and Pikachu did the same. "I think we should make a fire so as to signal to any ships that pass by. I'll head into the forest to find some firewood, you stay here in case you see any potential rescue vessels. I can trust you, right Pikachu?"

"Pika-Pi!" Pikachu confirmed, saluting Zach. Zach did the same, and began to walk off. He picked up a large branch as he made his way into the forest.


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 20, 2011)

Kinzey picked his pokemon up and placed her in his hair, exclaiming *"Great Job, Neith!" *she skittered around in his hair for a moment, before ploping down and asking *"Tiktik...?" *Kinzey blinked in response, surprised. *"Neith! What is wrong with you!? Although...it has been awhile sense dinner" *he looked at the unconsious pokemon and said *"Well, we are on a deserted island- I think. Anyway, we'll need a fire first, so let's get some wood"*. He was about to walk into the woods, but Neith leapt off his head and skittered towards the Corphish, crying *"Jolt!" *Kinzey replied slowly *"Well, I think it's only feinted..." *He flinched and quickly looked away as he heard gruesome _shink! shink! _sounds, and began walking into the forest. Neith caught up a few seconds later, her mandibles dripping.

Kinzey began to pick up sticks and grabbing dry grass for a fire, humming as he did so. Neith had (thankfully) wiped off her mouth bits and climbed back up into her usual spot.


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2011)

*Black Faith*

Black kicked another rock. The stone came loose from the soft sand and was sent bouncing over the beach to reach the sea and disappear from the island with a soft splash. Goddamn beach. Goddamn island. One foot in front of the other. Don't stop. Screaming won't help. Raging won't get you food, raging won't get you drink. Black snarled and walked on. This whole staying chill thing just didn't suit him. He wanted to punch someone's face in. He wanted to stab some blabbering fool in the guts. Quickly Black reached in his pockets. Damn. His knife had been lost in the sea somewhere. Breathe in, breathe out. Relax, Black. 

Further up on the beach lay a star-shaped pokemon. A smile appeared on Black's face. Perfect for blowing off steam. He drew the pokeball from his belt. The pokemon, a Staryu, clearly didn't notice him. Perfect for starting the fight off with a bang. Black jumped into a sprint to the pokemon, then threw his pokeball high into the air right above the lying Staryu. The ball opened, the telltale red light appeared and transformed into a Rhyhorn, eyes slits of anger. The trainer influences the pokemon, it is often said, and in the case of Black and his Rhyhorn Bash, this seems a certain truth. "BASH! USE HORN ATTACK" Bash shot his trainer a damning look for summoning him up so high in the sky, but nevertheless he aimed his horn to the ground and started falling with a huge speed, amplifying the move's power many times over.

Bash crashed into the Staryu with a devastating crack. "Keep bashing the shit out of that stupid animal, Bash" Black picked up a rock and threw it with all his power at the still star pokemon. _Your fault for meeting me right here right now, fucking star._


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 20, 2011)

[Zack]

As Zack makes his way into the forest he spots something out of place, some kind glinting metal. When he gets closer he to it he finds that the object modern bayonet with a serrated blade. The top three inches of the blade have been broken off.

[Kinzey]

If anything could be said about the forest, it was that were typically more dangerous than beach when wild Pokemon are involved. As the boy trudged threw the forest he happened upon a Seviper that thought a trainer would make a good meal. Rather then worry about the Joltik, the snake pokemon sprang directly at Kinzey from a tree branch, trying to wrap itself around the boy.

A small piece of metal appears to be sticking out of the Sevipers' skull just above the right eye ridge.

[Black Faith]

Bash's horn attack caught the unsuspecting Staryu by surprise. It's initial attack alone drove it to the verge of death. The attacks that followed senselessly ripped the starfish Pokemon to shreds. In the ruckuss it's gem in the center of it's chest shattered leaving behind a pink streak of star sand that began to combine with the sand already on the beach.

(Rhyhorn gained 69 experience and leveled up to 6)


----------



## Chaos (Mar 20, 2011)

*Black Faith*

Black watched in amusement how the Staryu on the beach didn't even have the chance to mount any semblance of defense. His nerves steadied a bit as the ripped up piece of stuff that used to be a starfish pokemon gradually get smaller and are scattered by the wind and the still ferocious trashing of Bash. A small smile actually appeared on his face, though it was one of the bloodlusted kind, and not one betraying true pleasure in it's wearer. "Good boy, Bash, come here" The Rhyhorn snarled, threw one last piece of Staryu up into the air and then slowly moved towards Black to stand at his side. "We're stuck here, mate. Let's find us some food for now"

Black started walking along the beach again, Bash by his side. He kept looking out for anything worth eating, no matter if it's in the sea, on the beach or in the forest.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

*Zach*

"A... blade...?" Zach said to himself as he bent over and picked up the bayonet. He tossed it in his hands, and inspected the tip. Or the lack thereof. "Someone's been here. Especially since this thing is broken. Zach swung it around in the air some. His expression changed to that of a child playing pirates in his backyard.

"Argh!" He exclaimed. "Hand over ye' treasure, or walk the plank!" He laughed to himself, swinging the blade around, cutting down branches and vines.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Mar 20, 2011)

*Team Yoshimitsu*

*"Heh, what an annoying bird, the only thing Wingulls can do is take a shit, eat..."* Yoshi stated as he and his pokemon, Tynamo was looking out at the ocean. A Wingull was flying in circles above the water, probably looking for pray. But it turned out that the bird was the one being hunted. Out of the water, a kind of Shark pokemon jumped, bitted and grabbed the bird on his way up. *"...and die."* Yoshi continued his sentence looking down at his frightened friend.

When the Shark was just above the water surface, another creature appeared, much bigger then the other two. Only it's head was visible above the water as he swallowed the Shark whole. *"See that, that's the kind of pokemon we do NOT want to fight. I don't mean to look down on your strength, Tynamo, but he's way stronger than you. If you want to be that strong, however, you need to train, you know what that is right? I don't know where we are, but if we are stuck here, on this island, then... We need someone to protect us. Can you handle that responsibility, Tynamo, can you be that someone?"*

Both were looking in each other eyes, like they were reading each other minds. Tynamo didn't want to let Yoshi down, he needed to get stronger, stronger than that creature. *"Let's do this!"*


----------



## Kinzey (Mar 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> [Kinzey]
> 
> If anything could be said about the forest, it was that were typically more dangerous than beach when wild Pokemon are involved. As the boy trudged threw the forest he happened upon a Seviper that thought a trainer would make a good meal. Rather then worry about the Joltik, the snake pokemon sprang directly at Kinzey from a tree branch, trying to wrap itself around the boy.
> 
> A small piece of metal appears to be sticking out of the Sevipers' skull just above the right eye ridge.



*[Kinzey]*

When Kinzey felt the pokemon begin wrap around him, his first instinct was to yell out. *"Neith!" *Kinzey cried, waking up the little pokemon. It quickly saw the prediciment, and, panicking, crawled on the Sevipers bidy and began puncturing it with Leech Life- with little effect, of course.

Suddenly, as the Seviper continued to constrict on him, Kinzey saw a slight gleam come from above it's eye. *"Neith" *he said, not wasting the energy to yell, *"Above its right eye...thunder wave"*. Neith looked, and sure enough, saw the gleam. Wether or not it understood the conductivity of metal, it did as it was told, quickly skittering on top of Kinzey's head and firing off a Thunder Wave at the spot.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 22, 2011)

*Zach*

Zach returned to the beach, where Pikachu lied, snoozing. Zach looked down at Pikachu, mildly upset, and looked at the horizon, changing his expression from 'bemused' to 'infuriated'. In the distance, a ship disappeared into the horizon. Zach dropped the firewood in his hands.

"Pikachuuu..." He grumbled. Pikachu woke up and looked around, smiling at Zach, ignorant of his mistake. At last, the mouse looked and he too saw the disappearing ship.

"Pi...ka?"

Zach lunged at Pikachu, but wasn't prepared for Pikachu instinctively shocking him with a ThunderShock.

"Darn it... Pikachu..."


----------



## Oliverush98 (Apr 26, 2011)

"Hello Zach." said a mysterious person. "You may not know me but I know you...I've been researching you and most of the other people who have been lost on this island because of Team Buzzsaw... but I'll tell you what, if you and the other people here all have pokemon battles until the other pokemon come to a brutal ending the last one standing will get to go home... how do I know? I know because I am an elite member of Team Buzzsaw." he said sinisterly.


----------

